# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CodeIgniter >  کتاب آموزش Codeigniter

## ghasem.fattahpour

با تشکر ویژه از آقای پهلوان که این کتاب را به صورت رایگان در اختیار ما گذاشتند.

----------


## mohsenshahab

سلام ممنون از لطفتون اما پارت 2 رو باز نمیکنه

----------


## serious_joker

واقعا دست آقای پهلوان درد نکنه

----------


## kavoshgar63

با تشکر از حمید رضا پهلوان عزیز 
قسمت دوم دانلود نمیشه

----------


## hamidreza_pahlavan

> با تشکر از حمید رضا پهلوان عزیز 
> قسمت دوم دانلود نمیشه


 http://day.ir/download/CodeIgniterFarsi.pdf

----------


## alireza.stack

کتاب زیر هم در مورد برنامه نویسی CI است اما به زبان اصلی است ولی مرجع خوبی میتواند برای آن دسته افرادی باشد که می خواهند CI را خوب یاد بگیرند.
لینک دانلود کتاب

----------

